# Can an INFP have a core 7 Enneagram?



## justkenzie (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey there,

I am fairly well versed in MBTI and believe that I have a good understanding of my own type. I've been interested in MBTI for several years now and am 100% certain that I am an INFP. However, I am rather new to the Enneagram scene and am interested in figuring out my own type. Now I have narrowed down my tritype to 4/7/9 but I am trying to figure out the order. I am fairly certain that 9 comes last but what I am having trouble figuring out is whether the 4 or 7 come first.

I am much more inclined to believe that I am core 7 because while looking over the descriptions (at various sites) I tend to find more interest in 7s ideals than in 4s ideals. For example: I very much enjoy adventures - to the extent that I am often looking for the next one. I can easily say that finding adventure is more important to me than being unique or special. 

However I have a friend who is pretty well versed in Enneagram and MBTI who thinks it would be highly unlikely for an INFP to have core 7. This makes sense due to the extroverted nature of the 7 and the introverted nature of the INFP. I am wondering though - is it possible?

I have always found myself to be different. Yes I do appreciate that about myself and have come to love that. I do also quite appreciate feeling completely understood. However, again, those ideals don't seem as important to me as adventure or the future is. 

I think the main difference between the 7 and the 4 is their desire to experience in the physical versus emotional worlds. Honestly, I have strong desires for both. I would say that my desire to experience things in the physical outweighs my desire to experience things in the emotional world. But, I KNOW for a fact that I am an introvert. I could go and list all of the ways that I'm an introvert but suffice it to say that I cannot speak without first thinking. In fact I can't do very much without thinking and I definitely cannot, under any circumstances, turn my brain off/stop thinking. I also need lots of time completely alone. However I enjoy being out and about frequently. In fact, so much so that I don't think I could spend my entire weekend inside. 

Now, on that note - my ideal weekend would still be spent with a substantial amount of time alone, likely in personal adventures. For instance: I'd rather spend my afternoon riding a horse on the beach all by my lonesome than spending my afternoon cuddled up by myself with a great book. Though, I certainly do enjoy a good read as much as the next introvert. I just happen to prefer physical adventures to emotional ones. (I do still love and need emotional 'adventures' just not as much as physical ones I suppose.)

So I find myself in a weird place. I know that I am not unhealthy and I don't find myself dealing with materialistic issues or melancholic issues. In fact, I am the most hopelessly optimistic person I know. I am incredibly hopeful for life and usually turn negative thoughts into positive ones. I am so motivated by fun that it's one of the only ways that I can really motivate myself to do things. (Otherwise the INFP in me tends to be lazy, oops.) I have lots of ideals and I love seeing them come to fruition but I also often start more things than I can finish.

Does this mean I am some sort of anomaly Core 7 INFP? I don't know. Although I would be more inclined to say yes simply because it would explain my 'out and about' tendencies. No other introvert that I knows enjoys spending so much time in the outside world. I have such a need for it. I do have a high need for intimacy with people and personal connection, but other than meeting those needs, I enjoy spending time alone. In fact it's so integral to who I am that when I am surrounded by people for too long I become over-stimulated by everything and quite overwhelmed. It's more than I can handle.

I am not extroverted or materialistic. I wouldn't really call myself bubbly even. But I would say that I am jovial, outgoing, fun-loving, and confident. I have a tendency to be impractical and I like thinking outside of the box. I do have my own little fantasy world I slip into sometimes. I also have the capability of making my fantasies real by living out fantastic adventures. I'm more content doing something than daydreaming about doing it. I love all things novel and beautiful. So I guess I have high levels of 7 and 4 I just am torn as to which one is my core.

I do know it's more likely that it's 4 but at the same time - I am just not a negative person at all. The thing is, INFPs are typically stereotyped as negative and so are type 4s. So to me it just doesn't make sense for me to be a core 4 INFP and be the most optimistic person I've ever met. But I also am not willing to say that I am an extrovert either. In fact I had a certified professional do my MBTI typing with the official instrument and my results were as introverted as is possible. Every other MBTI test I've taken has yielded the same results, though I was never uncertain. (More interested in seeing the accuracy of the tests I suppose...) 

Okay, I feel like I have said quite a lot at this point. My hope is that by drudging through the mess that this post has become it will be easier to type me for those of you who are experts in Enneagram here. Thanks for taking the time to read all of it.

- Kenzie


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes, it's possible. A person can seek variety, freedom, happiness and new experiences on their own.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes, very much so. Type 7 is about not being bored. Just so happens that a lot of people avoid that in ways stereotypically described in descriptions. Doesn't mean those behaviors have to apply to you though.


----------



## Seymour (Oct 19, 2009)

One theory about combining MBTI and Enneagram is put forth by Pat Wyman in Three Keys to Self Understanding. Her theory is that the more at odds enneagram type (which she relates more to the core defense system) and MBTI type are for an individual, the more stress and disattisfaction that person will suffer.

In her theory, the positive side of having dissonate MBTI and Enneagram types is that it by necessity forces one to work through one's core issues earlier in life. Someone with more harmonizing/reinforcing MBTI and Enneagram types might put off dealing with their core issues until later in life, since the unhealthy defense system wouldn't be as obviously problematic to the individual.

So, when thinking about an INFP 7, one could see there would be some natural tensions. First, introversion would be somewhat at odds with the 7-ish need for stimulating new experiences (as you mentioned).

Secondly, the tendency of INFPs to self reflect and work through painful experiences would be in tension with the 7-ish inability to sit with and experience pain. An INFP 7 would also have a harder time being present, empathic, supportive to someone in a painful situation, and would, I'd think, be more likely to try to cheer up and distract the other person instead. While 7-ish optimistic reframing can help helpful in some circumstances, it can also be perceived as invalidating very real and painful experiences.

So, it might be interesting to reflect how true all of that might (or might not) be for you. That combination might also give you a slightly different set of strengths than a typical 7 or typical INFP (as you mentioned).


----------



## justkenzie (Feb 11, 2014)

Seymour said:


> One theory about combining MBTI and Enneagram is put forth by Pat Wyman in Three Keys to Self Understanding. Her theory is that the more at odds enneagram type (which she relates more to the core defense system) and MBTI type are for an individual, the more stress and disattisfaction that person will suffer.
> 
> In her theory, the positive side of having dissonate MBTI and Enneagram types is that it by necessity forces one to work through one's core issues earlier in life. Someone with more harmonizing/reinforcing MBTI and Enneagram types might put off dealing with their core issues until later in life, since the unhealthy defense system wouldn't be as obviously problematic to the individual.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replies, it's quite helpful. The more I think about it the more it makes sense for me to have my enneatype and MBTI type at odds. My childhood was miserable even though it shouldn't have been. I mean of course, there were dysfunctional problems in my family and there were small tragedies as everyone tends to experience even at a young age - but I had a good family and many opportunities to experience incredible things. I had such low self-esteem because I didn't understand myself at all. Looking back it makes a lot of sense that it would have been due to my types being at odds. Pain was always something I avoided like the plague. Yet inner reflection was something that was necessary. I think more often the not the INFP tendency would win and I'd spend time reflecting my inner pain. Although this was difficult for me to do and often overwhelmed me. The result being that as a child I would only allow myself a certain amount of time to do that and then I'd have to go back to ignoring the pain. 'You can cry about how painful it is that you've never lived anywhere for very long and you have deep nostalgia for the past but only for one hour. Then you have to stop crying and do something fun.' Funny how I developed methods for coping with my own personality as a child.

After taking some time to figure out who I was (and to learn how to love myself) those issues seemed to fade quite a bit. I didn't deal with the self-esteem issues I was all of a sudden confident in who I was. I would be happy all the time and searching for the next adventure. 

I don't have trouble being present, empathetic, or supportive to people in painful situations though. Dealing with another person's pain is so different than dealing with my own. When I am dealing with my own pain/problems I can have a tendency to put them off and ignore them until I have to work through them. Although with someone else's problems/pain it's not hard for me to be empathetic or supportive. It's actually natural for me. I do have a tendency to optimistically reframe, but I try not to do that with other people's problems. (Probably something I learned not to do as a kid because I felt so misunderstood myself.) 

It's interesting how everything plays together...


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Seymour said:


> One theory about combining MBTI and Enneagram is put forth by Pat Wyman in Three Keys to Self Understanding. Her theory is that the more at odds enneagram type (which she relates more to the core defense system) and MBTI type are for an individual, the more stress and disattisfaction that person will suffer.
> 
> In her theory, the positive side of having dissonate MBTI and Enneagram types is that it by necessity forces one to work through one's core issues earlier in life. Someone with more harmonizing/reinforcing MBTI and Enneagram types might put off dealing with their core issues until later in life, since the unhealthy defense system wouldn't be as obviously problematic to the individual.


Interesting theory. Everyone else has already said what I would have to the OP.

Also, hi fellow INFP type 5 : )


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

I have actually gotten to know a handful of INFJ 7s... One INFJ 7w8 sp/sx and the other an INFJ 7w6 sx/so, if I'm not mistaken. Maybe the receptivity of ni-dom + the use of se would lend itself easily to being 7. I could be wrong but I feel like INFJs in general seem to have a 7 fix more often than INFPs. I don't think I have gotten to know an INFP 7 myself... That really would be a pretty conflicted mix, fi goes so inward and 7 so outward. Sort of tempted to see if I can find a public figure or fictional character who has it...


----------



## SnowShrew (Feb 17, 2017)

It's interesting that you say this, because I feel like I know an INFP 7 as well. He always seemed so extroverted to me so I thought he could be ENFP, but he clearly uses Fi as a dominant. And I remember coming to the conclusion that he was INFP but maybe just a 7 as well. It's cool to know that this combination actually is possible seeing how you think you are one yourself! (I also think the 749 gentle spirit tritype fits him as well!) 

It's quite possible that INFP is one of those introverted personalities that can actually be a type 7. I don't know about INFJs, but INTJs on the other hand don't seem like they could be 7s. I would be highly suspicious if one said they were an INTJ 7(Suspicious of them really being ENTJ, that is).


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Yeah sure. When i mistyped myself as an infp. XD you mistyped yourself. Run.


----------



## justkenzie (Feb 11, 2014)

atamagasuita said:


> Yeah sure. When i mistyped myself as an infp. XD you mistyped yourself. Run.


I mean not only did I take the MBTI instrument with a certified professional, but I also answered every question as an introvert, had several lectures on what each type was like before I typed myself so I fully understood them when figuring out which one I related to, studied cognitive functions and am a very obvious Fi dom. On top of all of that - I take a lot of time to think and process things through. I definitely process things in my mind and not out loud. So I just see no way that I could be an ENFP. Plus, I am not an ENFP 7 for sure. I know a handful of ENFP 7s (irl) and they have altogether more energy than I can handle in one sitting, haha. So I think it's safe to say that I am indeed an INFP.

However it makes sense for me to be a core 7 due to never staying in one location for very long throughout my childhood to now. I have moved around so much and I am certain that that had an effect on me. It is very rare to have an INFP 7 but it's also very rare for a child to move the amount of times that I did.


----------



## justkenzie (Feb 11, 2014)

SnowShrew said:


> It's interesting that you say this, because I feel like I know an INFP 7 as well. He always seemed so extroverted to me so I thought he could be ENFP, but he clearly uses Fi as a dominant. And I remember coming to the conclusion that he was INFP but maybe just a 7 as well. It's cool to know that this combination actually is possible seeing how you think you are one yourself! (I also think the 749 gentle spirit tritype fits him as well!)
> 
> It's quite possible that INFP is one of those introverted personalities that can actually be a type 7. I don't know about INFJs, but INTJs on the other hand don't seem like they could be 7s. I would be highly suspicious if one said they were an INTJ 7(Suspicious of them really being ENTJ, that is).


Now I want to meet your friend! I don't know what it would be like to meet someone who thought so similarly to me. All of my life I have resigned myself to the fact that the way my brain works is different from most people's given that they could never understand the way I thought!


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

justkenzie said:


> I mean not only did I take the MBTI instrument with a certified professional, but I also answered every question as an introvert, had several lectures on what each type was like before I typed myself so I fully understood them when figuring out which one I related to, studied cognitive functions and am a very obvious Fi dom. On top of all of that - I take a lot of time to think and process things through. I definitely process things in my mind and not out loud. So I just see no way that I could be an ENFP. Plus, I am not an ENFP 7 for sure. I know a handful of ENFP 7s (irl) and they have altogether more energy than I can handle in one sitting, haha. So I think it's safe to say that I am indeed an INFP.
> 
> However it makes sense for me to be a core 7 due to never staying in one location for very long throughout my childhood to now. I have moved around so much and I am certain that that had an effect on me. It is very rare to have an INFP 7 but it's also very rare for a child to move the amount of times that I did.


I see. Then you're definitely a 7!


----------



## hope4kiren (Nov 28, 2019)

I am the exact same! INFP type 7! I also had a family that moved around a ton during childhood(went to 9 or 10 different schools) and i never lived in a stable environment, so it makes sense! I Was never able to form strong bonds because of it and i don't get attached to anyone. I also grew up without a dad, never had one. I kept thinking that maybe my MBI type was just an ENFP, but I have taken the test so many times throughout my life and always get the same results, although i am also fairly balanced, always getting a percentage that is only slightly more Introverted than Extroverted. I wonder what other things we would have in common.


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

No. Type 7 is Ne dominant. You are an ENFP


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

INFP are romantics/peacemakers (type 4 or type 9), not adventurers (type 7). Hence, if you keep testing type 7, you are definitely ENFP.


----------



## Ishah (May 22, 2020)

Also INFP 7. Most definitely not an ENFP. My mother, father, and daughter are ENFP's. Also moved often as a child.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

This type of discussion had taken place many many times on these forums.
MBTI and Enneagram Types are two different and unrelated systems. Both can be used to understand an individual but neither one determines the other.
ANY Enneagram type can be introverted or extraverted. It's just that some descriptions of type 7 give it an extraverted slant just like some descriptions of type 5 give it an introverted slant. Those descriptions are often generalized stereotypes that don't actually fit everyone of the given type.


----------



## Dwightguy95 (Jun 26, 2020)

justkenzie said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am fairly well versed in MBTI and believe that I have a good understanding of my own type. I've been interested in MBTI for several years now and am 100% certain that I am an INFP. However, I am rather new to the Enneagram scene and am interested in figuring out my own type. Now I have narrowed down my tritype to 4/7/9 but I am trying to figure out the order. I am fairly certain that 9 comes last but what I am having trouble figuring out is whether the 4 or 7 come first.
> 
> ...





justkenzie said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am fairly well versed in MBTI and believe that I have a good understanding of my own type. I've been interested in MBTI for several years now and am 100% certain that I am an INFP. However, I am rather new to the Enneagram scene and am interested in figuring out my own type. Now I have narrowed down my tritype to 4/7/9 but I am trying to figure out the order. I am fairly certain that 9 comes last but what I am having trouble figuring out is whether the 4 or 7 come first.
> 
> ...



I am INFP type 7 one thing that people confuse with being introverted is being energetic. INFP’s are supposed to be the most energetic of the introvert personality types. 7 are all about avoiding or hiding there feelings which is actually an introverted trait and yet they are also very energetic. I have had plenty of people think they know me really well just to find they were only scratching the surface because I’m very energetic introvert.


----------



## Dwightguy95 (Jun 26, 2020)

Seymour said:


> One theory about combining MBTI and Enneagram is put forth by Pat Wyman in Three Keys to Self Understanding. Her theory is that the more at odds enneagram type (which she relates more to the core defense system) and MBTI type are for an individual, the more stress and disattisfaction that person will suffer.
> 
> In her theory, the positive side of having dissonate MBTI and Enneagram types is that it by necessity forces one to work through one's core issues earlier in life. Someone with more harmonizing/reinforcing MBTI and Enneagram types might put off dealing with their core issues until later in life, since the unhealthy defense system wouldn't be as obviously problematic to the individual.
> 
> ...


I know I’m an INFP I have tested with flying colors multiple times every time hoping I’m not. I’m very new engram but I have tested as a seven. I do feel that a 7 is caused because I’m a male INFP I think my engram is more of learned trait because I hate the feeling of weakness that comes from being INFP.


----------



## Full_fathom_4 (Jan 23, 2018)

INFP is generally found in 9 or 4(w3).

ENFP is often found in 7 and 6(w7), and sometimes 2 (wanton idealist), people who often dislike the sensation of feeling weak or imposed upon, limited, etc.

It's why they call it "champion'". They're getting over or past something, recurring, that might present a negative state of being, however that's identified.


----------



## jj53ew (Aug 21, 2019)

Zidane said:


> No. Type 7 is Ne dominant. You are an ENFP


Um, I don't think there is a fixed combination for each type,
The INFP type7 can be existed but is very very rare.

take me as an example, I have been testing mbti and enneagram every year since I was 5 years ago,
and my result is still esfp type4, 416.


----------



## allycat13 (Feb 8, 2021)

I am the exact same! INFP type 7! I also had a family that moved around a ton during childhood(went to 9 or 10 different schools) and i never lived in a stable environment, so it makes sense! I Was never able to form strong bonds because of it and i don't get attached to anyone. I also grew up without a dad, never had one. I kept thinking that maybe my MBI type was just an ENFP, but I have taken the test so many times throughout my life and always get the same results, although i am also fairly balanced, always getting a percentage that is only slightly more Introverted than Extroverted. I wonder what other things we would have in common.
[/QUOTE]

I know I'm a few years late to this thread lol, but hopping on here to say that my own story is so similar to you guys! I moved a lot as a kid and as an adult. I also just got professionally tested as an INFP and Type 7w6. She told me that it's common for INFP to come off as an extrovert, especially if we're a 7. We have so many things we want to do and experience and we often follow our gut to the next exciting thing. This can be hard when you know that you're definitely an introvert because even though you have all these big dreams and ambitions, you can feel uncomfortable or like an outsider. I've always struggled with this dichotomy because I take risks and love new experiences and adventures, but my INFP personality makes me doubt if I belong and I get socially tired pretty easily. One way I found to make it easier is to find a balance between solo and group adventures. I love taking a mini road trip alone and reflecting in nature and exploring by myself. I also love learning new things and I see that as an introverted type 7 thing. If you have a 6 wing too, that makes you more chill than a 7w8 would typically be. But overall, it's totally possible to be an INFP and a type 7, we just have our own way of expressing our enneagram than maybe people are used to. We're independent, fun-loving, enthusiastic, and thoughtful... which is awesome


----------



## Dejoc (Sep 17, 2021)

justkenzie said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am fairly well versed in MBTI and believe that I have a good understanding of my own type. I've been interested in MBTI for several years now and am 100% certain that I am an INFP. However, I am rather new to the Enneagram scene and am interested in figuring out my own type. Now I have narrowed down my tritype to 4/7/9 but I am trying to figure out the order. I am fairly certain that 9 comes last but what I am having trouble figuring out is whether the 4 or 7 come first.
> 
> ...


Hi!
I am an INFP 7!!!
I would love to talk more. I am not sure how to connect but my insta handle is @thesolexperience if you want to send me a DM!


----------

